# In training



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

To be a bird girl.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She's just so stinking cute


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree. Start them young and they will understand that meat just doesn't magically appear at McDonald's and Safeway.

Working with my 5-year-old granddaughter on dog training and bird work. Wonderful for both of us. Her 3-year-old sister can't wait to get old enough.

RBD


----------



## ManskaVizsla (Apr 12, 2016)

That's great!


----------

